# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр Ка-27 и Ка-28

## Fencer

Тема вертолётов ОКБ им. Н.И.Камова не затронута на форуме.Решил организовать новую ветку.

*Реестр Ка-27 и Ка-28
Заводской № | Серийный № | Тип | Бортовой/регистрационный № | Эксплуатант | А/д базирования| Примечания*

• Д2-01  Ка-27ПЛ  01 жёлтый  ОКБ им. Н.И.Камова  первый опытный
• Д2-02  Ка-27ПЛ  02 жёлтый  ОКБ им. Н.И.Камова  второй опытный
• 0104?  Ка-27  104  ОКБ им. Н.И.Камова
• 0107  Ка-27  107 чёрный  ОКБ им. Н.И.Камова
• 01205  Ка-27ПЛ  02 жёлтый  830 окплвп ВВС КСФ
• 01501  Ка-27ПЛ  44  396 оплвэ ВВС ДКБФ  катастрофа 04.05.2009
• 02211  Ка-27ПЛ  208 чёрный  ВВС СССР  находится в экспозиции Луганского авиационного музея (Луганск, Украина)
• 07208  Ка-27ПЛ  20 жёлтый  ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• 15611  Ка-27ПС  35 жёлтый  авиация ВМФ России  
• 18801  Ка-27  ОКБ им. Н.И.Камова
• 21320  Ка-27ПЛ  18 красный
• 22222  Ка-27ПЛ  05 красный  830 окплвп ВВС КСФ
• 23335  Ка-27ПЛ  42 красный  авиация ВМФ России
• 23337  Ка-27ПЛ  80 красный  авиация ВМФ России
• 23340  Ка-27Е  12 жёлтый  ВВС ДКБФ  Донское
• 91127  Ка-27  21
• 92111  Ка-27ПС  25 жёлтый  ВВС России  Кубинка
• 94111  Ка-27ПС  23 жёлтый  СЗРУ ФСБ России
• 5118804  Ка-27ТБ  41  УА ФСБ  Ставрополь  в/ч 2464
• 5118805  Ка-27ТБ  42  УА ФСБ  Ставрополь  в/ч 2464
• 7107210  Ка-27ПЛ  49  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ
• 523500 .. 11205  Ка-27ПЛ  33 красный  175 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (Елизово, Петропавловск-Камчатский), далее 289 осплап ВВС КТОФ (Николаевка)
• 523500 .. 14201  Ка-27ПЛ  32 красный  289 оплап ВВС КТОФ, далее 7062 АвБ МА КТОФ  Николаевка
• 523500 .. 20208  Ка-27ПЛ  34 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 27 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)
• 523500 .. 23319  Ка-27ПЛ  17 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 39 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)
• 523500 .. 23343  Ка-27ПЛ  51 красный  авиация ВМФ России
• 523500 .. 23343  Ка-27ПЛ  51 синий ВВС КТОФ  Николаевка
• 523500 .. 88205  Ка-27ПС  41 красный  289 оплап ВВС КТОФ, далее 7062 АвБ МА КТОФ  Николаевка
• 523500 .. 88623  Ка-27ПЛ  44 красный  289 оплап ВВС КТОФ, далее 7062 АвБ МА КТОФ  Николаевка
• 523500 .. 92101  Ка-27ПС  ? (ВВС СССР), далее 33 жёлтый (ВВС России)
• 523500 .. 92114  Ка-27ПС  57 синий (авиация ВМФ СССР, Ейск), далее 27 красный (ВВС России), далее 27 красный RF-93221 (ВВС России)
• 523500 . 092104  Ка-27ПС  21 красный, далее 21 красный RF-93225  ВВС России
• 523500 . 946501  32-01  Ка-28  9144 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 . 946502  32-02  Ка-28  9154 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 . 946504  32-03  Ка-28  9164 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 . 946505  32-04  Ка-28  9174 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 . 946507  32-05  Ка-28  9184 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 . 991110  Ка-27ПС  33 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• 523500 . 994117  Ка-27ПС  9144 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 . 994119  Ка-27ПС  9124 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 . 994125  Ка-27ПС  9134 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 5235001023305  Ка-27ПЛ  01 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 30 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)
• 5235001023307  Ка-27ПЛ  02 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 31 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)
• 5235001023308  Ка-27ПЛ  16 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 32 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.03.1990
• 5235001023310  Ка-27ПЛ  05 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 33 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)
• 5235001023311  Ка-27ПЛ  03 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 34 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 13.04.1990
• 5235001023313  Ка-27ПЛ  06 жёлтый (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 35 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 29.04.1990
• 5235001023314  Ка-27ПЛ  04 жёлтый (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 36 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 29.04.1990
• 5235001023316  Ка-27ПЛ  07 жёлтый (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 37 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)
• 5235001023317  Ка-27ПЛ  08 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 38 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  авария 03.10.1996, дата выпуска 29.05.1990
• 5235001207213  Ка-27ПЛ  51 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 30.04.1982
• 5235001208201  Ка-27ПЛ  52 красный  авиация ВМФ России  учебное пособие в Тихоокеанском военно-морском институте им. С.О. Макарова
• 5235001208202  Ка-27ПЛ  53 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 31.05.1982
• 5235001208204  Ка-27ПЛ  54 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 30.06.1982
• 5235001380610  Ка-27ПС  27 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 53 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.03.1983
• 5235001382604  Ка-27ПС  41 синй (в/ч 2127), далее RF-19603 (7 оао УА ФСБ)  Озёрные Ключи  дата выпуска 28.05.1983
• 5235001382605  Ка-27ПС  40 синий  в/ч 2127 (Озёрные Ключи)  продан частному лицу
• 5235001414201  Ка-27ПЛ  32 красный  ВВС КТОФ
• 5235001414202  Ка-27ПЛ  ?  авиация ВМФ НОАК  экспортирован из Украины в КНР 25.03.2011
• 5235001414204  Ка-27ПЛ  ?  авиация ВМФ СССР/России
• 5235001414205  Ка-27ПЛ  29 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 11 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.03.1984
• 5235001414207  Ка-27ПЛ  30 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 12 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ) дата выпуска 30.03.1984
• 5235001414208  Ка-27ПЛ  31 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 14 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ) дата выпуска 30.03.1984
• 5235001414210  Ка-27ПЛ  32 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 15 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ) дата выпуска 30.03.1984
• 5235001414211  Ка-27ПЛ  41 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 16 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 02.04.1984
• 5235001583607  Ка-27ПС  54 красный  авиация ВМФ СССР/России
• 5235001583608  Ка-27ПС  37 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 54 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  авария 20.09.2012, дата выпуска 19.04.1985
• 5235001619210  Ка-27ПЛ  05 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 23 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 22.04.1986
• 5235001620207  Ка-28  IN5..  ВМС Индии
• 5235001620208  Ка-27 ПЛ 34 (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 27 (830 окплвп ВСС КСФ)
• 5235001788601  Ка-27ПС  97 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 58 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.03.1987
• 5235001788602  Ка-27ПС  ? (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 29 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)  дата выпуска 31.03.1987
• 5235001788603  Ка-27ПС  59 красный  ВВС СССР/России  Балтимор (Воронеж)  дата выпуска 31.03.1987
• 5235001788604  Ка-27ПС  19 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 56 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ), далее 56 жёлтый (396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ), далее 19 желтый RF-34184  Донское  дата выпуска 31.03.1987
• 5235001788605  Ка-27ПС  39 жёлтый (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 57 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 27.03.1987
• 5235001788608  Ка-27ПС  98 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 59 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.03.1987
• 5235001788610  Ка-27ПС  ? (ВВС ДКБФ), далее 60 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  участвовал в обеспечении испытательных полётов истребителей МиГ-29К/КУБ с борта авианесущего корабля «Викрамадитья», дата выпуска 31.05.1987
• 5235001822201  Ка-27ПЛ  06 жёлтый, далее RF-19178  ВВС КЧФ  Гвардейское
• 5235001822202  Ка-27ПЛ  33 желтый RF-34171  396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ  Донское
• 5235002002205  Ка-27ПЛ  22-05 чёрный  авиация ВМФ СССР  учебное пособие в ХАИ?
• 5235002002210  Ка-27ПЛ  05 синий  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 24.10.1980
• 5235002023320  Ка-27ПЛ  09 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 40 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.05.1990
• 5235002023322  Ка-27ПЛ  10 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 41 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 29.06.1990
• 5235002023323  Ка-27ПЛ  11 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 42 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 29.06.1990
• 5235002023326  Ка-27ПЛ  14 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 43 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 29.06.1990
• 5235002023328  Ка-27ПЛ  15 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 44 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)
• 5235002023329  Ка-27ПЛ  01 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 45 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.07.1990
• 5235002208207  Ка-27ПЛ  42 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 30.06.1982
• 5235002208210  Ка-27ПЛ  44 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 31.08.1982
• 5235002208211  Ка-27ПЛ  45 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 31.08.1982
• 5235002208213  Ка-27ПЛ  46 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 31.08.1982
• 5235002311205  Ка-27ПЛ  33 красный  175 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ  Елизово (Петропавловск-Камчатский)
• 5235002311207  Ка-27ПЛ  29 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 30.06.1983
• 5235002416208  Ка-27ПЛ  69 красный (ВВС КТОФ), далее 69 красный RF-34130 (МА КТОФ)  Кневичи (Владивосток)
• 5235002594104  Ка-27ПС  42 синий (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России), RF-19600 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России)  Ставрополь (до 2008 г.), далее Озёрные Ключи (в/ч 2464)  дата выпуска 07.06.1995
• 5235002619216  Ка-27ПЛ  08 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 25 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.04.1986
• 5235002619217  Ка-27ПЛ  33 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 26 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.05.1986
• 5235002620201  Ка-28  7520 красный  ВВС Вьетнама
• 5235002620205  Ка-28  IN5..  ВМС Индии
• 5235002788611  Ка-27ПС  47 синий (авиация погранвойск КГБ СССР), далее RF-19607 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России, в/ч 2127, Озёрные Ключи)  дата выпуска 27.05.1987
• 5235002788616  Ка-27ПС  ?  авиация ВМФ СССР/России
• 5235002788619  Ка-27ПС  77 красный  ВВС КТОФ  дата выпуска 31.08.1987
• 5235002788623  Ка-27ПС  44 красный  ВВС КТОФ  Николаевка
• 5235002788625  Ка-27ПС  62 красный  289 оплап, далее 7062 АвБ  Николаевка
• 5235002822207  15 05  Ка-27ПЛ  10 жёлтый, далее 10 жёлтый RF-19182  МА КЧФ  а/б Кача
• 5235002822208  Ка-27ПЛ  35 жёлтый  396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ  Донское
• 5235002822211  Ка-27ПЛ  44 жёлтый RF-34175  396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ  Донское
• 5235002822213  Ка-27ПЛ  37 жёлтый  396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ
• 5235002822214  Ка-27ПЛ  42 жёлтый RF-34177  396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ  Донское
• 5235002822216  Ка-27ПЛ  ?  авиация ВМФ СССР/России
• 5235002822217  Ка-27ПЛ  ?  авиация ВМФ СССР/России
• 5235002991102  Ка-27ПС  49 синий (авиация погранвойск КГБ СССР), далее 43 чёрный RF-19596 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России), далее  49 синий RF-19596 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России)  Геленджик (до 2011 г.), далее Озёрные Ключи (в/ч 2464)  дата выпуска 31.09.1989
• 5235002991104  Ка-27ПС  ? (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее RF-19601 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России)  Елизово (Петропавловск-Камчатский  в/ч 2151, дата выпуска 23.08.1989
• 5235002992110  Ка-27ПС  20 жёлтый
• 5235003004201  Ка-27ПЛ  06 синий  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 28.01.1981
• 5235003004202  Ка-27ПЛ  07 синий  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 17.04.1981
• 5235003023331  Ка-27ПЛ  07 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 46 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 16.04.1990
• 5235003023332  Ка-27ПЛ  03 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 47 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 16.04.1990
• 5235003023334  Ка-27ПЛ  ? (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 45 жёлтый 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ  Донское  авария 04.05.2009
• 5235003105210  Ка-27ПЛ  16 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 04 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)
• 5235003208214  Ка-27ПЛ  18 синий  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 30.12.1982
• 5235003210202  Ка-27ПЛ  79 синий  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 30.12.1982
• 5235003280601  Ка-27ПС  21 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 52 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 28.02.1983
• 5235003311213  Ка-27ПЛ  23 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 05 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.09.1983
• 5235003313201  Ка-27ПЛ  24 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 06 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.09.1983
• 5235003313204  Ка-27ПЛ  25 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 07 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.09.1983
• 5235003313205  Ка-27ПЛ  26 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 08 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.10.1983
• 5235003416213  Ка-27ПЛ  42 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 17 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 02.07.1984
• 5235003416214  Ка-27ПЛ  45 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 18 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 08.08.1984
• 5235003416216  Ка-27ПЛ  46 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 19 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.08.1984
• 5235003517202  Ка-27ПЛ  ? (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 20 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)  на борту надпись «У-130»
• 5235003517208  Ка-27ПЛ  48 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 20 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.12.1985
• 5235003517210  Ка-27ПЛ  49 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 21 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.12.1985
• 5235003517211  Ка-27ПЛ  50 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 22 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.12.1985
• 5235003517213  Ка-28  04 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 61 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)
• 5235003517214  Ка-28  IN5..  ВМС Индии
• 5235003594105  Ка-27ПС  ? (авиация пограничных войск ФСБ России), далее RF-19599 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России)  дата выпуска 25.07.1995
• 5235003594107  Ка-27ПС  04 синий, далее RF-19595  авиация погранвойск ФСБ России  Мурманск  в/ч 2397, дата выпуска 30.06.1995
• 5235003594108  Ка-27ПС  ? (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России), RF-19593 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России)  Мурманск  дата выпуска 31.08.1995
• 5235003594110  Ка-27ПС  45 синий (авиация пограничных войск ФСБ России), далее 45 синий RF-19602 (авиация пограничных войск ФСБ России)  дата выпуска 29.09.1995
• 5235003594111  Ка-27ПС  ? , далее RF-19592  авиация погранвойск ФСБ России  дата Мурманск  в/ч 2397, выпуска 29.09.1995
• 5235003720222  Ка-28  11401  ВВС Югославии  находится в экспозиции Сербского национального музея авиации (Белград, Югославия)
• 5235003720223  Ка-28  11402  ВВС Югославии  находится в экспозиции Сербского национального музея авиации (Белград, Югославия)
• 5235003720225  Ка-28  IN583  ВМС Индии
• 5235003720228  Ка-28  7524 красный  ВВС Вьетнама
• 5235003822223  Ка-27ПЛ  36 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 29 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.12.1988
• 5235003822229  Ка-28  IN5..  ВМС Индии
• 5235003822231  Ка-28  IN5..  ВМС Индии
• 5235003901204  Ка-27ПЛ  03 жёлтый, далее 03 красный  ВМС Украины  находится в экспозиции Государственного музея авиации (Жуляны, Киев, Украина)
• 5235004004207  Ка-27ПЛ  10 синий  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 09.04.1981
• 5235004004208  Ка-27ПЛ  11 синий  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 09.04.1981
• 5235004004210  Ка-27ПЛ  12 синий  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 30.09.1981
• 5235004023338  Ка-27Е  30 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 49 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 04.03.1991
• 5235004023341  Ка-27Е  31 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 50 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.09.1991
• 5235004023343  Ка-27ПЛ  51 синий 289 оплап ВВС КТОФ  Николаевка
• 5235004091119  Ка-27ПС  ? (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее RF-19605 (авиация погравойск ФСБ России)  Елизово (Петропавловск-Камчатский)  в/ч 2151, дата выпуска 25.01.1991
• 5235004091120  Ка-27ПС  021 чёрный (авиация погранвойск КГБ СССР), далее RF-19591 (авиация погравойск ФСБ России)  Елизово (Петропавловск-Камчатский)  в/ч 2151, дата выпуска 31.01.1991
• 5235004107201  Ка-27ПЛ  40 красный  авиация ВМФ СССР/России  авария или катастрофа 05.08.2005    катастрофу удалить
• 5235004107208  Ка-27ПЛ  48 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 16.03.1982
• 5235004107210  Ка-27ПЛ  49 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 29.03.1982
• 5235004179601  Ка-27ПС  17 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 51 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.06.1982
• 5235004210208  Ка-27ПЛ  25 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 30.11.1982
• 5235004210210  Ка-27ПЛ  26 красный  484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ  дата выпуска 30.12.1982
• 5235004210211  Ка-27Е  29 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 48 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 06.12.1982
• 5235004280604  Ка-27ПС  72 красный  289 оплап ВВС КТОФ (Каменный Ручей, Советская Гавань), далее 7062 АвБ МА КТОФ (Николаевка)
• 5235004280605  Ка-27ПС  ?  авиация ВМФ СССР/России
• 5235004313207  Ка-27ПЛ  27 красный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 09 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.10.1983
• 5235004313213  Ка-27М  0909 чёрный  ОКБ им Н.И.Камова
• 5235004313216  Ка-27ПЛ  28 чёрный (ВВС КСФ, в/ч 72157), далее 10 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 29.12.1983
• 5235004483601  Ка-27ПС  40 синий (авиация погранвойск КГБ СССР), далее 23 красный (ВВС России), далее RF-93223 (Красноярский АТСК ДОСААФ)  авария 09.06.2011, дата выпуска 31.07.1985
• 5235004483605  Ка-27ПС  42 синий (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России, в/ч 2127, Озёрные Ключи)  продан частному лицу
• 5235004488160  Ка-27ПС  60 красный  авиация ВМФ России
• 5235004494101  Ка-27ПС  ? (авиация пограничных войск ФСБ России), далее RF-19597 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России)  Ставрополь  в/ч 2464, дата выпуска 20.03.1995
• 5235004494102  Ка-27ПС  ? (авиация пограничных войск ФСБ России), далее RF-19598 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России)  Ставрополь  в/ч 2464, дата выпуска 20.03.1995
• 5235004519205  Ка-27ПЛ  09 красный, далее 09 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• 5235004519211  Ка-27ПЛ  06 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 24 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.03.1986
• 5235004685613  Ка-27ПЛ  42 красный  289 оплап ВВС КТОФ, далее 7062 АвБ МА КТОФ  Николаевка
• 5235004685614  Ка-27ПС  47 синий (авиация погранвойск КГБ СССР), далее 40 синий (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России), далее RF-19608 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России, в/ч 2127, Озёрные Ключи)  дата выпуска 31.12.1986
• 5235004686601  Ка-27ПС  42 жёлтый (авиация погранвойск КГБ СССР), далее 42 жёлтый (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России), далее 42 жёлтый RF-19699 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России, в/ч 2127, Озёрные Ключи)  дата выпуска 31.12.1986
• 5235004686602  Ка-27ПС  RF-19590  авиация погранвойск ФСБ России  Мурманск  в/ч 2397, дата выпуска 19.12.1986
• 5235004686608  Ка-27ПС  28 жёлтый RF-34185  396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ  Донское
• 5235004686610  Ка-27ПС  60 жёлтый  авиация ВМФ СССР/России
• 5235004720229  Ка-28  19 жёлтый RF-19439  859 ЦБП и ПЛС МА России  Ейск  
• 5235004720231  Ка-28  20 жёлтый, далее RF-19440  авиация ВМФ СССР/России
• 5235004822234  Ка-27ПЛ  ? (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 25 жёлтый  ВМС Украины
• 5235004889607  Ка-27ПС  ? (ВВС ДКБФ), далее 78 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ), далее 33 красный (МА России, Ейск)  дата выпуска 17.02.1989
• 5235004889608  Ка-27ПС  ? (ВВС СССР), далее 15 жёлтый (396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ, Донское)
• 5235004889611  Ка-27ПС  ?  авиация ВМФ СССР/России
• 5235004901208  Ка-27ПЛ  02 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 01 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 02.11.1981
• 5235004944501  Ка-28  IN5..  ВМС Индии
• 5235004944502  Ка-28  IN5..  ВМС Индии
• 5235004944508  35-50  Ка-28  3550  ВМС Сирии
• 5235004944513  35-53  Ка-28  3553  ВМС Сирии
• 5235004945502  Ка-28  IN5..  ВМС Индии
• 5235014179601  Ка-27ПЛ  17 жёлтый
• 5235014889614  Ка-27ПС  05 красный  авиация ВМФ России  Елизово (Петропавловск-Камчатский)

Неизвестны заводские номера?

• ?  Ка-27ПК  901 чёрный  опытный, противокатерный
• ?  Ка-27ЛЛ  48  на хвостовой балке установлен магнитометр
• ?  64-09  Ка-27ПС  ? (авиация ВМФ СССР/России), далее 409 чёрный (Кумертауское АПО), далее б/н 409 синий (Кумертауское АПО)
• ?  Ка-27ПС  20 красный  344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА  Торжок
• ?  Ка-27ПС  21 красный  опсао ВВС Каспийской флотилии ВМФ СССР
• ?  Ка-27ПС  25 красный  344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА  Торжок
• ?  Ка-27ПС  29 жёлтый  396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ  Донское
• ?  Ка-27ПС  30 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• ?  Ка-27ПС  32 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• ?  Ка-27ПС  34 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• ?  Ка-27ПС  59 жёлтый  Воронежское ВВАИУ  Балтимор  учебный городок
• ?  Ка-27ПС  61 жёлтый, далее 61 жёлтый RF-93224
• ?  Ка-27ПС  ? (опсао ВВС Каспийской флотилии ВМФ СССР), далее 142 красный (ВВС Азербайджана)  Кала (Баку)
• ?  Ка-27ПС  ? (опсао ВВС Каспийской флотилии ВМФ СССР), далее 143 красный (ВВС Азербайджана)  Кала (Баку)
• ?  Ка-27ПС  44 синий  5 оао УА ФСБ
• ?  Ка-27ПС  47 синий  5 оао УА ФСБ
• ?  Ка-27ПС  60 жёлтый RF-00393  авиация ВМФ России
• ?  Ка-27ПЛ  05 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• ?  Ка-27ПЛ  07 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• ?  Ка-27ПЛ  12 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• ?  Ка-27ПЛ  14 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• ?  Ка-27ПЛ  17 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• ?  Ка-27ПЛ  19 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• ?  Ка-27ПЛ  27 жёлтый  872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ  Кача
• ?  Ка-27ПЛ  41 жёлтый  396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ  Донское
• ?  Ка-27ПЛ  39 красный RF-34313  289 оплап ВВС КТОФ, далее 7062 АвБ МА КТОФ  Николаевка
• 523500 .. 4650 .  32 06  Ка-28  9194 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК  
• 523500 .. 465 ..   32 07  Ка-28  9204 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 .. 465 ..   32 08  Ка-28  9214 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 .. 465 ..   32 09  Ка-28  9224 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК 
• 523500 .. 465 ..   32 10  Ка-28  9234 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 .. 465 ..   32 11  Ка-28  9244 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 .. 465 ..   32 12  Ка-28  9254 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• 523500 .. 465 ..   32 13  Ка-28  9264 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК 
• 523500 .. 465 ..   32 14  Ка-28  9274 чёрный  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-28  9688  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-28  9726  авиация ВМФ НОАК

Если кто поправит или дополнит,то буду вносить изменения в реестр Ка-27.

----------


## Fencer

Есть вопросы по Ка-27.

Вопрос по Ка-27ПЛ:
• 5235004901208  Ка-27ПЛ  01 красный
и
• 5235004901208  Ка-27ПЛ  02 жёлтый
и
• 01208  Ка-27ПЛ  04 жёлтый  7057 АвБ  Кача
Кто уточнит?

Вопрос по Ка-27ПС:
• 92114  Ка-27ПС  27 красный
и
• 92114  Ка-27ПС  57 синий
Кто уточнит?

Вопрос по Ка-27ПЛ:
• 5235003311213  Ка-27ПЛ  23 красный
и
• 5235003311213  Ка-27ПЛ  05 красный
Кто уточнит?

Вопрос по Ка-27ПЛ:
• 5235003313201  Ка-27ПЛ  22 красный
и
• 5235003313201  Ка-27ПЛ  06 красный
Кто уточнит?

Потом ещё выложу вопросы по Ка-27.Наверное,в период распада СССР и становления России бортовые номера Ка-27 менялись в результате реорганизации вооружённых сил.Осталось узнать в какой последовательности они менялись.

----------


## An-Z

19205  Ка-27ПЛ  09 красный  авиация ВМФ России - на 2007г.  был 09 жёлтый, Кача, перекрасили?
07208  Ка-27ПЛ 20 жёлтый  авиация ВМФ России, Кача
23316  Ка-27ПЛ  37 красный  авиация ВМФ СССР/России, Североморск-1
88605  Ка-27ПС  57 красный  авиация ВМФ СССР/России, Североморск-1
23340  Ка-27Е 12 жёлтый  авиация ВМФ России, Донское. Ка-27Е -"Елка", не Э
89608  Ка-27ПС 15 жёлтый  авиация ВМФ СССР/России, Донское.
94111  Ка-27ПС  23 жёлтый, СЗРУ ФСБ РФ, широко известный борт с пастью

----------


## APKAH

Перед тем как создавать реестры, необходимо поинтересоваться, возможно кто-то уже ведёт данный реестр? Актуальнее акцентировать своё внимание на одном типе, прежде чем начинать реестры сразу по нескольким типам ЛА сразу на двух авиафорумах...

Реестр Ка-27/29/32 на russianplanes и soviet transport database.

----------


## lindr

Там не все, RP долго не может добавить нижеперечисленные строки, часть информации я слил STB (номера, даты ремонтов индусов и сирийцев):

5235004944508	28	КАПП			4кв.1989	Сирия	3550	
5235004944513	28	КАПП			4кв.1989	Сирия	3553	

523500	28	КАПП	32	06		КНР		
523500	28	КАПП	32	07		КНР		
523500	28	КАПП	32	08		КНР		
523500	28	КАПП	32	09		КНР	

523500	28	КАПП	32	10		КНР		
523500	28	КАПП	32	11		КНР		
523500	28	КАПП	32	12		КНР		
523500	28	КАПП	32	13		КНР		
523500	28	КАПП	32	14		КНР

3206-3211, 3213 в 2011-2012 годах получили новую РГА "ИЗУМРУД" (модернизация)

КОМП-ЩИЕ ИЗДЕЛИЯ ИЗ СОСТАВА БОРТОВОЙ РГА "ИЗУМРУД" ДЛЯ ВЕР-В КА-28 ЗАВ.№ 3206, 3207, 3208, 3210, 3211 

 КОМПЛЕКТУЮЩЕЕ ИЗДЕЛИЕ ИЗ СОСТАВА БОРТОВОЙ РАДИОГИДРОАКУСТИЧЕСКОЙ АППАРАТУРЫ "ИЗУМРУД" ДЛЯ ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-28 ЗАВ.№ 3213

 ЧАСТИ РАДИОЛОКАЦИОННОГ ООБОРУДОВАНИЯ-РАДИОВЫСОТОМЕРА А-036-1 ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-28 №3209:; (ФИРМА) ОАО "ЭЛЕКТРОПРИБОР";

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Сергей, позволю не согласиться, сирийские Ка-28 добавлены в реестр РП 3 декабря, китайские первой партии - 15 декабря. Остальные внес вчера.

----------


## lindr

Большое Вам Спасибо!

Честно говоря я думал что у реестра там много редакторов, от одного-двух человек понятно ничего особо требовать. 




> Сирийские Ка-28 добавлены в реестр РП 3 декабря


Хм а почему 


> не указанная в списке авиакомпания


 тут суть вопроса.

Потом номера 3550 и 3553 не имеют никакого отношения к серийным.

35-50 и 35-53 - надо убрать.

Посмотрел разл. источники думаю было так:

523500??46501	28	КАПП	32	01	1999	КНР	9144	
523500??46502	28	КАПП	32	02	1999	КНР	9154	
523500??46504	28	КАПП	32	03	1999	КНР	9164	
523500??46505	28	КАПП	32	04	1999	КНР	9174	
523500??46507	28	КАПП	32	05	1999	КНР	9184	
523500??_____	28	КАПП	32	06	2010	КНР	9194	
523500??_____	28	КАПП	32	07	2010	КНР	9204	
523500??_____	28	КАПП	32	08	2010	КНР	9214	
523500??_____	28	КАПП	32	09	2010	КНР	9224	
523500??_____	28	КАПП	32	10	2010	КНР	9234	
523500??_____	28	КАПП	32	11	201?	КНР	9244	
523500??_____	28	КАПП	32	12	201?	КНР	9254	
523500??_____	28	КАПП	32	13	201?	КНР	9264	
523500??_____	28	КАПП	32	14	2011	КНР	9274

----------


## Fencer

> Перед тем как создавать реестры, необходимо поинтересоваться, возможно кто-то уже ведёт данный реестр? Актуальнее акцентировать своё внимание на одном типе, прежде чем начинать реестры сразу по нескольким типам ЛА сразу на двух авиафорумах...
> 
> Реестр Ка-27/29/32 на russianplanes и soviet transport database.


На этом форуме я ветки по этой теме не увидел,а на авиафоруме и подавно такой ветки нет.Поэтому решил создать ветки,чтобы форумчане делились между собой информацией.

----------


## APKAH

> На этом форуме я ветки по этой теме не увидел,а на авиафоруме и подавно такой ветки нет.Поэтому решил создать ветки,чтобы форумчане делились между собой информацией.


Уже несколько лет для машин подобного типа (Ка-27/28/29/31/32) на авиафоруме используется реестр Ка-32, а вот реестры на russianplanes.net.

----------


## lindr

Несколько фоток для реестра окт 2006

IN-590

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6303/..._c88e0d95_orig

IN-581

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6113/..._8a3d95a0_orig

Ну и на закуску  :Cool: 

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6311/..._d446f3d7_orig

----------


## Fencer

*Список аварий и катастроф Ка-27*

26.11.1980  Авария Ка-27
14.04.1983  Авария Ка-27
06.05.1988  Катастрофа Ка-27 484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ
16.05.1988  Катастрофа Ка-27
11.08.1988  Авария Ка-27 (ТАВКР «Баку»)
19.09.1988  Катастрофа Ка-27 555 плвп
02.11.1988  Авария Ка-27ПЛ ВВС КТОФ
09.06.1989  Катастрофа Ка-27 484 увп Сызраньского ВВАУЛ
22.07.1989  Катастрофа Ка-27ПС ВВС КТОФ
26.02.1992  Катастрофа Ка-27ПС 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (БПК «Симферополь»)
24.07.1994  Катастрофа Ка-27ПС 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ
03.10.1996  Авария Ка-27ПЛ б/н 38 красный (заводской № 5235001023317) 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ 
22.10.1997 или 22.10.1998  Катастрофа Ка-27ПС 344 ЦБП и ПЛС авиации СВ
14.05.2001  Сгорел Ка-27ПС
18.09.2001  Катастрофа Ка-28 ВМС Индии
26.03.2003  Катастрофа Ка-27ПС 289 оплап ВВС КТОФ
05.08.2005  Авария или катастрофа Ка-27ПЛ б/н 40 красный (заводской № 5235004107201) авиации ВМФ России
19.08.2005  Катастрофа Ка-28 ВМС Индии
26.03.2009  Катастрофа Ка-28 ВМС Индии
04.05.2009  Катастрофа Ка-27ПЛ б/н 44 (заводской № 01501) 396 оплвэ ВВС ДКБФ
04.05.2009  Авария Ка-27ПЛ б/н 45 жёлтый (заводской № 5235003023334) 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ
09.06.2011  Катастрофа Ка-27ПС RF-93223 (заводской № 5235004483601) Красноярского АТСК ДОСААФ
20.09.2012  Авария Ка-27ПС б/н 54 красный (заводской № 5235001583608) 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ

----------


## Fencer

> Уже несколько лет для машин подобного типа (Ка-27/28/29/31/32) на авиафоруме используется реестр Ка-32, а вот реестры на russianplanes.net.


На авиафоруме больше по авиатехнике гражданского назначения общаются,а на RP в одну таблицу свели несколько типов вертолётов им.Н.Камова.Логично создать ветку по определённому типу ЛА и обмениваться информацией по теме ветки.

----------


## lindr

> Ну и на закуску 
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6311/..._d446f3d7_orig


Так. Подвоха пока никто не заметил, подождем сообразительных.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## An-Z

Это не подвох, это офтоп!))) Тема по Ка-29/31 рядом

----------


## lindr

Зачет!  :Cool:

----------


## An-Z

> Уже несколько лет для машин подобного типа (Ка-27/28/29/31/32) на авиафоруме используется реестр Ка-32, а вот реестры на russianplanes.net.


И что? Я на авиафоруме бываю не чаще раза в неделю, РП вообще не посещаю.. Знаю коллег гораздо более осведомлённых чем я, которые эти сайты не знают да и вообще редко что то в инет выкладывают. Так что если есть желание собирать инфу по крупицам, надо этот свой интерес транслировать как можно шире, больше шансов, что кто то заинтересуется. Ничего зазорного в этом не вижу...

----------


## APKAH

> И что? Я на авиафоруме бываю не чаще раза в неделю, РП вообще не посещаю.. Знаю коллег гораздо более осведомлённых чем я, которые эти сайты не знают да и вообще редко что то в инет выкладывают. Так что если есть желание собирать инфу по крупицам, надо этот свой интерес транслировать как можно шире, больше шансов, что кто то заинтересуется. Ничего зазорного в этом не вижу...


Так было бы "по крупицам", другое дело...заводской/бортовой/эксплуатант - довольно маленький объём информации, что увеличивает вероятность ошибок и повторов. Можно не знать сайты RP и другие, но банально набрать в поисковике Google "реестр Ка-27", и всё становится ясно.

Как пример, приведу реестры коллег по разным типам ЛА: Ка-50/52 Lynx`а, Як-38 Nocksona, Ту-128 Алексея, базы серийных номеров lindr`а (реестр Миг-23) и timsz`a (реестр Су-24), ну и конечно Micro с товарищами с многолетним проектом "Soviet Transport Database".

----------


## Fencer

> И что? Я на авиафоруме бываю не чаще раза в неделю, РП вообще не посещаю.. Знаю коллег гораздо более осведомлённых чем я, которые эти сайты не знают да и вообще редко что то в инет выкладывают. Так что если есть желание собирать инфу по крупицам, надо этот свой интерес транслировать как можно шире, больше шансов, что кто то заинтересуется. Ничего зазорного в этом не вижу...


Вот поэтому я и решил открыть новые ветки на этом форуме,потому что здесь общаются больше по темам авиатехники военного назначения и не скованы правилами в этом отношении,как на авиафоруме.

----------


## Fencer

> Так было бы "по крупицам", другое дело...заводской/бортовой/эксплуатант - довольно маленький объём информации, что увеличивает вероятность ошибок и повторов. Можно не знать сайты RP и другие, но банально набрать в поисковике Google "реестр Ка-27", и всё становится ясно.
> 
> Как пример, приведу реестры коллег по разным типам ЛА: Ка-50/52 Lynx`а, Як-38 Nocksona, Ту-128 Алексея, базы серийных номеров lindr`а (реестр Миг-23) и timsz`a (реестр Су-24), ну и конечно Micro с товарищами с многолетним проектом "Soviet Transport Database".


Реестр может быть и слабый,но при помощи форумчан его можно расширить и дополнить.Для этого форумы и существуют.

----------


## Fencer

> Так. Подвоха пока никто не заметил, подождем сообразительных.


На фото Ка-31 ВМС Индии?

----------


## Avia M

Обе машины доставлены в парк "Патриот" из Мурманска.

----------


## Nemos19

Ка-29 (без брони) и Ка-27 ПЛ

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Чей Ка-28 борт 4522?

День открытых дверей на Севастопольском вертолёторемонтном заводе - Colonel Cassad

----------


## lindr

> Чей Ка-28 борт 4522?


5235004044522	28	КАПП	31	15	4кв.1990	Вьетнам	7527	954.HR

----------


## Nemos19

Пробный полет после сборки Ка-27 ПС во Кневичах.

----------


## Nemos19

Часть 2

----------


## Nemos19

Часть 3.

----------


## aviafan

Уважаемые форумчане!
Буду благодарен за вопрос, лишь косвенно касающегося реестра Ка-27.

Как в гражданской авиации происходит переучивание с Ка-27 на Ка-32? Наверняка, такие случаи были...

Военным пилотам "кашек"приходится осваивать Ка-32 "с нуля"? Или, всё же, для них существует сокращённая "вывозная программа"?

Засчитываются при этом действующие допуска на Ка-27? И, возможно, кому-то попадалось в официальных документах ГА, что Ка-32 - это развитие (или аналог) Ка-27ПС?

----------


## Nemos19

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> Буду благодарен за вопрос, лишь косвенно касающегося реестра Ка-27.
> 
> Как в гражданской авиации происходит переучивание с Ка-27 на Ка-32? Наверняка, такие случаи были...
> 
> Военным пилотам "кашек"приходится осваивать Ка-32 "с нуля"? Или, всё же, для них существует сокращённая "вывозная программа"?
> 
> Засчитываются при этом действующие допуска на Ка-27? И, возможно, кому-то попадалось в официальных документах ГА, что Ка-32 - это развитие (или аналог) Ка-27ПС?


Наш пилот со Спарка, летает и на Ми-8 и на Ка-27. если встречу узнаю (он бывший военный).

----------


## ПСП

Обломки на дне Чёрного моря. Ка-27 ???

----------


## Nemos19

> Обломки на дне Чёрного моря. Ка-27 ???


Ка-25 ... (похоже ...)

----------


## ПСП

> Ка-25 ... (похоже ...)


У Ка-25 хвостовое оперение :

----------


## OKA

> Обломки на дне Чёрного моря. Ка-27 ???


Некоторые случаи могут подойти : http://www.ka27.info/vmf/crash.htm

----------


## Nemos19

> У Ка-25 хвостовое оперение :


Дык центральное обломано ...

----------


## OKA

> Обломки на дне Чёрного моря. Ка-27 ???





> У Ка-25 хвостовое оперение :





> Дык центральное обломано ...


И то верно... похож на Ка-25... Буйка в хвосте не видать...



http://army.lv/ru/ka-27/foto/573/124/2

Вот ещё ресурс : http://forum.a.evvaul.com/index.php?topic=1040.0;all

----------


## Nemos19

Что-то узнал. Через *авиакомпанию* на курсы, там платно или бесплатно ... получаете допуска в ГА (упрощенно). Ка-32 и Ка-27 считают одним вертолетом (кроме BK)

----------


## lindr

> Обломки на дне Чёрного моря. Ка-27


Указали бы место, можно найти по спискам аварий и катастроф в книге на 100 лет ВВС ВМФ.

----------


## ПСП

> Ка-25 ... (похоже ...)


Да, согласен. Это Ка-25.  Нашел ещё пару снимков из этой серии  :   
Как пишут : "результаты экспедиции, исследовавшей участник Черного моря, прилегающие к крымскому берегу от мыса Херсонес до мыса Меганом."
http://m.lenta.ru/news/2006/05/25/atlas/

----------


## lindr

> Да, согласен. Это Ка-25.


На оперении могут быть шильды с зав. номером... Поищу записи о ЧФ.

----------


## Avia M

Десять лет...

----------


## Avia M

> Десять лет... Вложение 69777Вложение 69778


Серийный 20214.

----------


## lindr

Есть проблема: заводские в ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация не совпадают в зав номерами на снимках (RS-20 = 8715)
(RS-01 = 8703)

----------


## Rus_Knights

В парк патриот?

----------


## Avia M

Ещё две машины из семейства для "Патриота", только собираются, далее покраска... (фото выше).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/aviatsiyap/album/53787...0/815859340514

----------


## Ярослав Барышников

> Фото Ка-28 б/н 18 жёлтый ВВС КЧФ.Кто знает его заводской номер?


Это вертолет принадлежности 859 учебного центра авиации ЧФ. Мы их получали кучкой в Кумертау, если мне не изменяет память в году 1988. Так-что номер рядышком с 19-й.

----------


## lindr

не получится рядом
5235003720214	27ПЛ	КАПП	14	10	1987	СССР	15	фото
5235003720216		КАПП	14	11	1987			не подтвержден
5235003720217		КАПП	14	12	1987			не подтвержден
5235003720219		КАПП	14	13	1987			не подтвержден
5235003720220		КАПП	14	14	1987			не подтвержден
5235003720222	28	КАПП	14	15	3кв.1987	Югославия	11401	784.ППХЕ
5235003720223	28	КАПП	14	16	3кв.1987	Югославия	11402	784.ППХЕ
5235003720225	28	КАПП	14	17	3кв.1987	Индия	IN583	INAS339
5235003720226	28	КАПП	14	18	3кв.1987	Вьетнам	7523	954.HR
5235003720228	28	КАПП	14	19	3кв.1987	Вьетнам	7524	954.HR
5235004720229	28	КАПП	14	20	4кв.1987	СССР	19	RF-19439 Ейск
5235004720231	28	КАПП	14	21	4кв.1987	СССР	20	RF-19440 Ейск, бн 37

----------


## Ярослав Барышников

> Вот интересный Ка-27 б/н 47 (в районе сдвижной двери пилота) с надписью "Аэрофлот" на боку фюзеляжа.Кто что знает про этот Ка-27?Модификацию,заводской номер и для чего использовался?


Присутствуют топливные баки на бортах. Скорее напоминает модификацию КА-28 или КА-27ПС.

----------


## Ярослав Барышников

> не получится рядом
> 5235003720214	27ПЛ	КАПП	14	10	1987	СССР	15	фото
> 5235003720216		КАПП	14	11	1987			не подтвержден
> 5235003720217		КАПП	14	12	1987			не подтвержден
> 5235003720219		КАПП	14	13	1987			не подтвержден
> 5235003720220		КАПП	14	14	1987			не подтвержден
> 5235003720222	28	КАПП	14	15	3кв.1987	Югославия	11401	784.ППХЕ
> 5235003720223	28	КАПП	14	16	3кв.1987	Югославия	11402	784.ППХЕ
> 5235003720225	28	КАПП	14	17	3кв.1987	Индия	IN583	INAS339
> ...


Объяснить к сожалению не могу. Их у нас было 4(б/н 16,17,18,19). 17-я сдавалась в ремонт, при перегоне обратно в часть была задержана в Острове, в связи с начавшимся разделом ЧФ. Ну, а что происходило после 1993 года не знаю, убыл к новому месту службы.

----------


## lindr

16, 17, 18 это по дате и типу какие-то из этих 4-х машин, но одна явно лишняя, видимо на экспорт пошла или что-то еще

5235003720216		КАПП	14	11	1987			не подтвержден
5235003720217		КАПП	14	12	1987			не подтвержден
5235003720219		КАПП	14	13	1987			не подтвержден
5235003720220		КАПП	14	14	1987			не подтвержден

----------


## Ярослав Барышников

А Вы не можете ответить, кто изображен на фото рядом с 47-м бортом - очень знакомые лица.

----------


## Ярослав Барышников

> Далее фото Ка-27ПЛ:б/н 37 красный 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (бывший 07 жёлтый в/ч 72157 ВВС КСФ,заводской № 5235001023316,снято:второе фото - 28.03.2008 года и на третьем фото - 04.02.2011 года),б/н 40 красный 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (бывший 09 красный в/ч 72157 ВВС КСФ,заводской № 5235002023320),б/н 41 жёлтый 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ (Донское),б/н 42 красный 289 оплап ВВС КТОФ (заводской № 5235004685613,Николаевка,снято 01.07.2010 года),б/н 43 красный 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (бывший б/н 14 красный в/ч 72157 ВВС КСФ,заводской№ 5235002023326) на аэродроме Североморск-1 (снято в августе 2003 года),б/н 46,б/н 47 красный 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (бывший 03 жёлтый в/ч 87268,заводской № 5235003023332,на втором фото на аэродроме Североморск-1 в августе 2003 года).


Вы не можете сказать, кто изображен на снимке около 47-го борта?

----------


## Fencer

> Вы не можете сказать, кто изображен на снимке около 47-го борта?


К сожалению,нет...

----------


## Nemos19

Тверь. 2016.

----------


## Avia M

> Десять лет... Вложение 69777Вложение 69778


Одиннадцать...

----------


## Евгений

А вот он уже и готов к передаче в Патриот.

----------


## Avia M

> А вот он уже и готов к передаче в Патриот.


Похоже не совсем так. Необходимо установить редуктор, далее в полёт (в "Патриот")...
P.S. Чем отличаются от переданных прошлой осенью? Пост 221.

----------


## Fencer

> Похоже не совсем так. Необходимо установить редуктор, далее в полёт (в "Патриот")...


А он разве своим ходом в Кубинку,а не транспортировкой?

----------


## Avia M

> А он разве своим ходом в Кубинку,а не транспортировкой?


Транспортировкой в Ми-26.
"Осеннюю партию" доставляли в "Патриот" на внешней подвеске Ми-26 (в полёт  :Smile: ).
Соотв. точка крепления находится на редукторе. Отсюда построил предположение.

P.S. Извиняюсь,  поторопился.

----------


## Djoker

> *В Мирном готовятся к открытию памятника вертолету*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В поселке Мирный готовятся к открытию памятника палубному вертолету КА-27 ВМФ СССР и РФ. Эта новая достопримечательность появится благодаря общим усилиям представителей общественной организации «Ветераны Вооруженных сил 78-го отдельного корабельного противолодочного вертолетного полка» и Мирновского отдела администрации города.
> 
> 11 августа из Севастопольского авиаремонтного завода в сопровождении военной автоинспекции вертолет на специализированном  трейлер –тягаче доставили в поселок и установили на постамент. Совместными усилиями общественности,  муниципального унитарного предприятия «МИР» и Мирновского отдела администрации города будут проведены подготовительный работы и 21 августа, в День Воздушного Флота России состоится торжественное открытие памятника корабельному вертолету —  символу мужества, отваги и стойкости вертолетчиков Черноморского флота.
> ...


В Мирном готовятся к открытию памятника вертолету | Официальный сайт Евпаторийского городского совета и администрации города. Республика Крым

----------


## Levonty

Нашел в завалах...
год по-моему, 2008-2009. ЛИС КумАПП

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Спасибо Евгению Лебедеву за отличную подборку: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00001351638170.

523 500 10 23313, серийный 16-09, ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов".

UPD.: борт оказался известный, смотрел невнимательно здесь и на RP: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация.

----------


## Djoker

Ка-27 "С горки не спускать" - Дневник переселенца

----------


## Fencer

"Ка-27РЭП" (источник https://ok.ru/vmf.ru/album/51096460656651/565385361675).

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Сергей, источник этого — "Авиация и Время" №1 за 2011 год: http://www.aviation-time.kiev.ua/rus...nal.php?IDJ=80. 
Вот все снимки из монографии: http://aviadejavu.ru/Site/Arts/Art5723.htm.
Если Вы видите, что фотка явно отсканирована из книжки или журнала, или просто вызывает вопросы об авторстве и первоисточнике, не ленитесь поискать по ней в Google.

То же самое на "Авиафоруме" — давайте укажем нормально первоисточник.

----------


## Nemos19

Застрял В приморье на путях ... 2016 год осень.

----------


## lindr

> Застрял В приморье на путях ... 2016 год осень.


5235002788623	27ПС	КАПП	58	16	31.08.87	СССР	80	289-й ОПЛАП, 7062 АБ бн 44

какой RF? 34136?

----------


## Nemos19

Известное фото Ка-35 (ka-31sv) возможно и правда в Сирии
Номера РФ на балке нет ...

----------


## Nemos19

> 5235002788623	27ПС	КАПП	58	16	31.08.87	СССР	80	289-й ОПЛАП, 7062 АБ бн 44
> 
> какой RF? 34136?


Ребята просили неуточнять они ещё в командировке по другим делам ...

----------


## Nemos19

Тогда это тоже он, только после модернизации или до.

----------


## kabuki

> Тогда это тоже он, только после модернизации или до.


Что значит "тогда это тоже он"... Естественно, он. У нас в стране Ка-31 вообще по пальцам одной руки можно пересчитать, тем более летающие, и уж с бортовым 232 он естественно один. И про какую модернизацию вообще речь тоже не очень понятно.

----------


## Nemos19

> Что значит "тогда это тоже он"... Естественно, он. У нас в стране Ка-31 вообще по пальцам одной руки можно пересчитать, тем более летающие, и уж с бортовым 232 он естественно один. И про какую модернизацию вообще речь тоже не очень понятно.


В новостях  было так - 
Второй опытный образец (бортовой номер "232") российского вертолета Ка-31СВ (Ка-35, изделие 23Д2, ОКР "Горьковчанин") из состава вертолётного комплекса радиолокационной разведки наземных целей (ВКРРНЦ) 1К130, в Сирии (район Латакии), октябрь 2016 года.
Понятно товарища модернизировали ... 
И как мне кажется не в КУМАПО ..., а когда и гле - ?

----------


## kabuki

> В новостях  было так - 
> Второй опытный образец (бортовой номер "232") российского вертолета Ка-31СВ (Ка-35, изделие 23Д2, ОКР "Горьковчанин") из состава вертолётного комплекса радиолокационной разведки наземных целей (ВКРРНЦ) 1К130, в Сирии (район Латакии), октябрь 2016 года.
> Понятно товарища модернизировали ... 
> И как мне кажется не в КУМАПО ..., а когда и гле - ?


Всмысле модернизировали? Это борт новой постойки (2006 года вроде). Грубо говоря, можно считать, что сразу был построен как изделие 23Д2. По крайней мере, когда он начал активно летать и светиться с бортовым 232, то уже был изделием 23Д2, на что собственно номер и намекает. На той моей фотке от 17.04.2012 он естественно уже изделие 23Д2. Где конкретно остащали комплексом оборудования не в курсе, да и какя разница? На УВЗ скорее всего.

----------


## Nemos19

> Всмысле модернизировали? Это борт новой постойки (2006 года вроде). Грубо говоря, можно считать, что сразу был построен как изделие 23Д2. По крайней мере, когда он начал активно летать и светиться с бортовым 232, то уже был изделием 23Д2, на что собственно номер и намекает. На той моей фотке от 17.04.2012 он естественно уже изделие 23Д2. Где конкретно остащали комплексом оборудования не в курсе, да и какя разница? На УВЗ скорее всего.


Просто в новостях говорилась - 
Речь идет о начале применения совершенно новых машин - Ка-35, вертолетного комплекса радиолокационной разведки наземных целей (ВКРРНЦ), который был впервые продемонстрирован только в 2015 году.
2006 - 2015 большой промежуток для демонстрации ... (или действительно что-то другое - ?, или все таки давно забытое старое)

----------


## kabuki

> Просто в новостях говорилась - 
> Речь идет о начале применения совершенно новых машин - Ка-35, вертолетного комплекса радиолокационной разведки наземных целей (ВКРРНЦ), который был впервые продемонстрирован только в 2015 году.
> 2006 - 2015 большой промежуток для демонстрации ... (или действительно что-то другое - ?, или все таки давно забытое старое)


Я вот честно не понимаю, о чём вы вообще и что хотите ещё узнать. У нас разговор в каких-то параллельных непересекающихся плоскостях идёт.
Откуда это всё? В каких новостях? Кому, что и где было продемонстрированно в 2015 году? Что вы этим хотите сказать? Какая-то каша.
Вот хотя бы тут почитайте: Вертолет радиолокационной разведки Ка-31СВ (Ка-35) в Сирии - bmpd

----------


## Nemos19

Новости обычные более и менее официальные
Но пока примерно уяснил, спасибо ...

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Из решений ФАС по теме Ка-27М

Постановление о прекращении по делу № 4-14.55-1033/00-24-16 — Правовые акты ФАС
В адрес ФАС России поступили документы и сведения о нарушении АО «КумАПП» условий государственного контракта № 1415187227802030105002708/14-4-51/1273/3K (далее — Государственный контракт).
Государственный контракт заключен в целях выполнения государственного оборонного заказа между АО «КумАПП» и Министерством обороны Российской Федерации на выполнение работ.
В соответствии с условиями Государственного контракта работы должны быть выполнены АО «КумАПП» в срок до 25.11.2015.
Установлено, что АО «КумАПП» не выполнены обязательства по Государственному контракту в установленный срок.

ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЕ о прекращении производства по делу № 4-14.55-1212/00-24-16 об административном правонарушении от 19.10.2016 — Правовые акты ФАС
Вместе с тем, в рамках производства по делу № 4-14.55-1212/00-24-16 об административном правонарушении <...> представлены дополнительные материалы, а именно копия письма АО «КумАПП» в адрес Министерства обороны Российской Федерации от 13.10.2015 № 88/2953, которым АО «КумАПП» уведомляет Министерство обороны Российской Федерации, как заказчика, о невозможности выполнения работ по Государственному контракту на основании п. 13 государственного контракта - по независящим от АО «КумАПП» обстоятельствам, в связи с возникновением обстоятельств непреодолимой силы (форс-мажор).
Так, согласно п. 5.1. Государственного контракта выполняемые АО «КумАПП» работы по своим функциональным, техническим и эксплуатационным характеристикам, результату и иным требованиям, связанным с определением соответствия выполняемых работ потребностям Заказчика, должны соответствовать требованиям Контракта, нормативно-технической документации на работы, ГОСТ, Техническим условиям. Технические условия (далее - ТУ) № 27Д2.0000.0000.000ТУ-УС на вертолеты Ка-27М утверждены по согласованию с Минобороны России 22 октября 2013 года.
Согласно ТУ и конструкторской документации 27Д2.0010.0000 вертолеты Ка-27М должны быть укомплектованы дополнительно четырьмя кассетными держателями КД2-325 (два левых, два правых) в спецотсеке согласно документации 27Д2.8460-00 (копия прилагается). Данные кассетные держатели, используемые в ходе выполнения работ по ремонту с модернизацией вертолетов Ка-27ПЛ в вариант Ка-27М, изготавливаются на Украине, ГП «Красиловский агрегатный завод» (г. Красилов). После образования независимых государств (Россия и Украина) изделие продолжали закупать на Украине, но причине отсутствия аналогов данной продукции в мире.
При заключении и исполнении Государственного контракта АО «КумАПП» также исходило из того, что кассетные держатели КД2-325 будут закупаться Исполнителем у украинского предприятия. Однако, в ответ на запрос АО «КумАПП» от 06.03.2015 № 52-06-06/1292-2425, от ГП «Красиловский агрегатный завод» был получен ответ о невозможности поставки изделия КД2- 325 но причине прекращения экспорта в Россию товаров военного назначения и двойного использования в рамках действия Указа Президента Украины от 27.08.2014 № 691/2014.
Кроме того, Постановлением Кабинета Министров Украины от 26.08.2015 № 632 прекращено действие Соглашения между Правительством Украины и 11равительством Российской Федерации о производственной и научно- технической кооперации предприятий оборонной отрасли промышленности» (копия прилагается), в соответствии с которым формировалась и работала кооперация российских и украинских предприятий оборонных отраслей промышленности (в том числе закупка кассетных держателей КД2-325 у ГП «Красиловский агрегатный завод»).

----------


## Сергей72

Ка-27ПЛ №68к., RF-34140 борт "Адмирал Трибуц",  Манила.

----------


## Avia M

"Кузнецов".

----------


## osipov

А сегодня мне удалось посмотреть Ка-32А11ВС Санитарной авиации МЧС. Он у нас в Тверской области используется для перевозки тяжелобольных в областную больницу.
Сегодня прилетел и к нам. Хорошая машина, современная авионика на ней. Выпущен в конце 2011 года. RF-32806  
Теперь в нашем крае два таких красавца. Базируются в Твери на аэродроме Змеево.

----------


## osipov

Вот только цена на эти машины очень уж страшная. 750 миллионов рублей средняя стоимость. Это 75% стоимости истребителя поколения 4+.

----------


## osipov

У него современные цифровые приборы с цветной маркировкой. Указатель скорости УСВИЦ-350 , высотомер ВМЦ-10 , авиагоризонт АГБ-98-РС , индикатор ИНП-РД ,
вариометр ВР-30ПБ , измеритель режимов ИР-117М , тахометр ИТЭ-1ТС , тахометр двигателей ИТЭ-2ТК , часы Изд.781.

----------


## Сергей72

Пару вопросов по фото. Мурманск, учения антитеррор "Вихрь-2017". Ка-27ПС , он с морской авиации или спец службы? И на заднем плане видна хвостовая балка Ми-8, цвет ядовито зеленый - это цвет росгвардии?

----------


## Djoker

Продольная полоса означает авиацию ФСБ, если правильно помню.

----------


## Nemos19

Пришел на ремонт
 и 540 СЛО Россия Ми тоже пришел на ремонт

Им не впарили другую грузовую дверь десантирования

Они мыли ее каждый день у килей ...

----------


## Djoker

> Холдинг планирует в рамках нового контракта с Минобороны провести ремонт и модернизацию двух противолодочных вертолетов Ка-27 и ожидает от военного ведомства дальнейших соглашений. 
> 
> "С Министерством обороны мы уже выполнили один контракт на модернизацию 14 машин. Этот контракт выполнен, сейчас мы планируем заключить контракт еще на два вертолета Ка-27. Все остальное зависит от наших коллег из Министерства обороны, мы готовы эту работу продолжать", - сказал он.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5540996

----------


## Djoker

> *На Балтийском флоте начали подготовку к полетам на модернизированных Ка-27М*
> 
> Все пять полученных вертолетов Ка-27М прибыли на один из аэродромов в Калининградской области. Технический персонал в настоящее время проводит техническое обслуживание и сезонные регламентные работы на обновленных винтокрылых машинах. Ранее специалисты авиабазы Балтийского флота провели приемку и постановку модернизированных вертолетов.
> 
> В ходе модернизации на вертолетах обновлено бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование, установлена новая поисковая система и радиоакустическое оборудование. Все это вместе позволяет значительно повысить выполнение экипажей вертолетов задач по поиску и обнаружению подводных лодок противника.
> 
> Часть экипажей вертолетчиков в настоящее время заканчивает переобучение в Ейском центре боевой подготовки и переучивания личного состава Морской Авиации ВМФ РФ, экипажи уже прошедшие переобучение вскоре приступят к облётыванию новой техники.


https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2198620@egNews

----------


## Djoker

> *Камов Ка-27М: «первая ласточка» на Балтике — в строю!*
> 
> В соответствии с госпрограммой вооружения на Балтийский флот поставлены пять модернизированных вертолетов Ка-27М, предназначенных для обеспечения противолодочной обороны кораблей БФ в дальней и ближней морских зонах. И вот, 18 октября первая обновленная машина после облета и приемки была передана вертолетной эскадрилье, дислоцирующейся в п. Донское Калининградской области. Благодаря пресс-службе БФ и ее руководителю, капитану I ранга Мартову Р.Г., вместе с корреспондентами федеральных телеканалов мне удалось поприсутствовать на этом интереснейшем мероприятии и отснять фоторепортаж. Который, собственно, и предлагается вашему вниманию.


http://planespotterblog.ru/?p=10856

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ПСП

Ка-27ПС №31 желтый? в Троицке 18.08.1990г. (113 овп ПСС).    ok.ru

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

Добрый день, просмотрел ветку по вертолётам типа Ка-27, и не обнаружил ВС с заводским номером 52350036119813, бортовой 17 или 38, то что было написано карандашом на паспорте НС46. На другой вертолёт, судя по разделу движения в эксплуатации, НС не переставлялась. Подходит под 13 серию Как Ка-27ПЛ, но такое ощущение будто цифра лишняя. Может он Ка-27ТБ? Дополнительно фото Ка-32Т RA-31011 57-07 31.03.87 г. в апреле-мае 2019 г. на СНиЛИ 322 АРЗ.

----------


## Fencer

> Добрый день, просмотрел ветку по вертолётам типа Ка-27, и не обнаружил ВС с заводским номером 52350036119813, бортовой 17 или 38, то что было написано карандашом на паспорте НС46. На другой вертолёт, судя по разделу движения в эксплуатации, НС не переставлялась. Подходит под 13 серию Как Ка-27ПЛ, но такое ощущение будто цифра лишняя. Может он Ка-27ТБ?


Ка-29 б/н 17 желтый  https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/59390

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

> Ка-29 б/н 17 желтый  https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/59390


его заводской номер был неизвестным?

----------


## Fencer

> его заводской номер был неизвестным?


Этого не скажу - в карточке борта по ссылке он указан...

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

> Не было  5235004945502 и равно 30 серии, в номере возвращаемого аппарата опечатка, вот график ремонтов.
> 
> Ка-28 № 5235002620205 16.02.08 Индия
> Ка-28 № 5235001620207 14.02.08 Индия 
> Ка-28 № 5235003517214 16.02.08 Индия 
> Ка-28 № 5235003720225 14.02.08 Индия
> Ка-28 № 5235003822229 23.06.98-10.12.98 Индия
> Ка-28 № 5235003822231 23.06.98-29.10.98 Индия
> Ка-28 № 5235004944501 23.06.98-24.11.98 Индия
> ...


Добрый день.. 
не утверждаю, но тут на фото говорится о 10 машинах 31 серии  изделий 330 (Ка-28)

----------


## sovietjet

А где серии 17-30?

----------


## lindr

> Добрый день.. 
> не утверждаю, но тут на фото говорится о 10 машинах 31 серии изделий 330 (Ка-28)


Это старая информация.

5235004944501	28	КАПП	31	01	4кв.1989	Индия	IN5??	INAS339
5235004944502	28	КАПП	31	02	4кв.1989	Индия	IN5??	INAS339
5235004944504	28	КАПП	31	03	4кв.1989	Индия	IN5??	не подтвержден
5235004944505	28	КАПП	31	04	4кв.1989	Индия	IN5??	не подтвержден
5235004944507	28	КАПП	31	05	4кв.1989	Индия	IN5??	не подтвержден
5235004944508	28	КАПП	31	06	4кв.1989	Сирия	3550	
5235004944510	28	КАПП	31	07	4кв.1989	Сирия	3551	
5235004944511	28	КАПП	31	08	4кв.1989	Сирия	3552	
5235004944513	28	КАПП	31	09	4кв.1989	Сирия	3553	
523500??44514	28	КАПП	31	10	4кв.1990	Сирия?	3554	
523500??44516	28	КАПП	31	11	4кв.1990	Сирия?	3555	
523500??44517	28	КАПП	31	12	4кв.1990	Сирия?	3556	
523500??44519	28	КАПП	31	13	4кв.1990	Сирия?	3557	не подтвержден
5235004044520	28	КАПП	31	14	4кв.1990	Вьетнам	7526	954.HR
5235004044522	28	КАПП	31	15	4кв.1990	Вьетнам	7527	954.HR




> А где серии 17-30?


серий 17-30, 33-39, 42-50,  65-74 * не было*




> Добрый день, просмотрел ветку по вертолётам типа Ка-27, и не обнаружил ВС с заводским номером 52350036119813


Это Ка-29 52350236119813	29	КАПП	78	09	31.10.86	СССР	17	745-й ОКПЛВП

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

> Это старая информация.
> 
> 5235004944501	28	КАПП	31	01	4кв.1989	Индия	IN5??	INAS339
> 5235004944502	28	КАПП	31	02	4кв.1989	Индия	IN5??	INAS339
> 5235004944504	28	КАПП	31	03	4кв.1989	Индия	IN5??	не подтвержден
> 5235004944505	28	КАПП	31	04	4кв.1989	Индия	IN5??	не подтвержден
> 5235004944507	28	КАПП	31	05	4кв.1989	Индия	IN5??	не подтвержден
> 5235004944508	28	КАПП	31	06	4кв.1989	Сирия	3550	
> 5235004944510	28	КАПП	31	07	4кв.1989	Сирия	3551	
> ...


Заводской по документации именно такой: 52350036119813, не 502 в серединке.

----------


## lindr

Это бывает. Иногда 502 иногда 500. Все равно Ка-29 по сути. Почему так - ХЗ.

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

Добрый вечер. Подскажите, тут есть хотя бы предварительный реестр изделия 504, или только на соседнем форуме?

----------


## Avia M

Анапа, пополнение.

----------


## Rus_Knights

Б/н *80728*, ВМС НОАК:



Подпись:
"Вертолет Ка-31 российского производства на борту новейшего китайского ледокола «Сюэлун-2»"

31-ым и не пахнет, скорее Ка-28.

----------


## cobra_73

> Анапа, пополнение.


Упс. еще месяца полтора назад в анапе только Сушка стояла и Ми-8

----------


## BETEPAH

Продолжая тему выгоревшей краски на экспонатах Луганского музея.
Ка-27 02211 №208 с проступившей надписью "аэрофлот", как на машинах, участвовавших в испытаниях (если не путаю)

----------


## Avia M

Маленький "Аэрофлот". :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> • 5235004686602 Ка-27ПС RF-19590 авиация погранвойск ФСБ России Мурманск в/ч 2397, дата выпуска 19.12.1986


Чинится в Воздвиженке...

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-32А11ВС











> Ка-32А - рег. *RA-31072*









> Ка-32А11ВС - рег. *RF-32800*











> Ка-32А11ВС - рег. *RF-32801*







> Ка-32А11ВС - рег. *RF-32804*







> Ка-32А11ВС - рег. *RF-32806*







> Ка-32А11ВС - рег. *B-70RS*

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-29 - б/н *№71* синий, рег. *RF-34147*.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-29 - б/н *№75* синий, рег. *RF-34150*. Бывший б/н *№85* жёлтый.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-27ПЛ - б/н *№89* синий, рег. *RF-#####*. МА ВМФ России

----------


## aviafan

Подскажите, пожалуйста, ответы на два вопроса по семейству вертолетов Ка-27:

- в каком году принят на вооружение Ка-27ПС;

- вариант Ка-27ПСД с увеличенным запасом топлива создали до 1992 года или уже после него?

----------


## Rus_Knights

https://saoirse-2010.livejournal.com/45588.html

----------


## Fencer

> https://saoirse-2010.livejournal.com/45588.html


Есть же возможность посмотреть заводские номера...

----------


## Fencer

Ка-27М б/н 42 желтый RF-34132 https://russianplanes.net/id291095

----------


## Walker

Ка-27, что установлен в Анапе в Сквере военной техники (фото разместил выше коллега Avia M), имеет заводской 5235004107210

----------


## Avia M

Севастополь пополнение.

----------

